
Tess satellite uncovers 'first nearby super-Earth' - LinuxBender
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/07/190731125430.htm
======
simonblack
That sounds really exciting, then you stop to reconsider and realise that it
will take take a spaceship roughly 200,000 YEARS to reach it, travelling at
the Voyager spaceprobes' speeds.

